# Коррекция положения межпозвонковой хрящевой ткани по методу Г.А. Константинова



## Jungl (27 Янв 2016)

вот,наткнулся в интернете на такой метод. Страничка ***** (не сочтите за рекламу) . Прочитал все что нашел по этой методике , в кратце: надавливанием пальцами раздвигаются позвонки и высвобождаются всякие зажатые дела...Ну и грыжа типа втягивается. Не ежеминутно но втягивается. Врач грозится вылечить всех и вся ,  при этом нужен всего один,два сеанса. Сама методика запатентована довольно давно но я нигде ее не встречал. Ничего не хочу сказать плохого или хорошего о методике и конкретном враче,просто хотелось бы узнать мнение форумчан и врачей.

Модератор: удалена ссылка на коммерческий ресурс.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (27 Янв 2016)

Jungl написал(а):


> вот,наткнулся в интернете на такой метод. Страничка ***** (не сочтите за рекламу) . Прочитал все что нашел по этой методике , в кратце: надавливанием пальцами раздвигаются позвонки и высвобождаются всякие зажатые дела...Ну и грыжа типа втягивается. Не ежеминутно но втягивается. Врач грозится вылечить всех и вся ,  при этом нужен всего один,два сеанса. Сама методика запатентована довольно давно но я нигде ее не встречал. Ничего не хочу сказать плохого или хорошего о методике и конкретном враче,просто хотелось бы узнать мнение форумчан и врачей.



Отличный пример лженауки. Но для Парижской палаты мер и весов не дотягивает, т.к. слишком простенько описан сей чудесный метод. Сложно купиться.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Янв 2016)

Очередной шарлатан..


----------



## Jungl (28 Янв 2016)

ну вот и я , искушенный за многие годы походами к различным специалистам, скептически отнесся и к этому, но все-таки как и у любого человека , теплилась небольшая надежда " а вдруг..."
Сегодня налил ванную, лег как можно более горизонтально (пришлось ноги высунуть на стенку) и через минуту и в шее прошло жжение и холодок и под лопаткой перестало покалывать и вообще легкость такая ну просто вставай и веги в припрыжку. После ванны начало все постепенно возвращаться обратно. Чую что нужно заставить купить себя абонемент в бассейн.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Янв 2016)

Jungl написал(а):


> теплилась небольшая надежда " а вдруг..."


ну так сходите, один сеанс и вы здоровы, лично я попробовал бы.


----------

